# Dimensions of Collector



## BeppeSamm (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi all. I'm designing a 250 gallon propane tank style standard flow offset smoker - it's 30" diameter and 87" length. For the smoke stake, I'm using a 7" diameter stack which will be 55" in length (40" above the CC) - it will be screwed onto the collector and removable. For the collector, I've seen several offsets (mainly inspired by Aaron Franklin) where the collector wraps across the entire diameter of the dome part of the cook chamber. My 250 gallon propane tank style smoker will have a 30 diameter. I thought of using a collector with a depth / width of 24" (and 15" on the back plate), a length of 18" and a height of 10". Do these figures
 make sense? I'm attaching a picture with the detailed dimensions.


----------



## Jamco6000 (Jun 18, 2022)

How'd this work out for you?


----------

